# Just Picked Up A 64 Stingray, Whats The Difference.



## snickle (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi folks, Im usually a 26 inch ballon type of guy but with the growing interest in the stingray bikes I couldnt help but pick up a 64 stingray that needs restoring. I basically bought it because I already have a nice 64 frame and forks and I really needed the sissy bar, rear s2, and the handlebars.

That being said, I see alot of ebay item referring to the parts are rare, can someone tell me the differences in the 63-4 models as opposed to the 65-68, ?

Thanks, if this is asking too much, can you point me somewhere to read? Thanks


----------



## Jive Turkey (Jul 9, 2016)

The frame is smaller, basically what would be known a Junior in later model years. The rear wheel should have 36 spokes with a knobby tire instead of 28 with a Slik like the later ones. The seat post bolt should be stamped 'AS'. It should have the wide 'Butterfly' handlebars. Here's a couple of photos of my (not 100%correct) '64:










Post some photos when you get a chance. I may be interested in the spare parts if you aren't planning to hold on to them.


----------



## Jive Turkey (Jul 9, 2016)

Watch this video, it's very informative. The guy may even be a member here.


----------

